# What to label honey?



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm trying to add a few words to my honey label to describe it. Everything sounds sort of trite.

"Pure & Natural" Well, I hope so. Who would want "unnatural" honey?

"Pure & Raw" No, I plan to at least strain it.

"100% Pure" Well, I guess I can't guarantee that.

"Made completely by Erie Bees" True, but kind of cumbersome.

Anyone have any ideas you wouldn't mind me stealing? Space is limited on the label.


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

Wildflower


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I have just put Pure Honey on my labels and left it simple, their first taste will say the rest.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*Why not raw?*

Our definition of raw is unprocessed. No heat, no blending and no additives.

Straining out a few bits of cappings before bottling, in our opinion, does not change that. 

Like this- http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/honey_label_for_2007.htm


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree, I don't think straining the honey makes it any less raw.
Raw to me = uncooked. Nice label Flathead.
Tom


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

i have 2 labels I use the one that is most popular is a label that has a cartoon bee with labeling that says PURE HONEY A SPECIAL BLEND FOR SPECIAL FRIENDS You would not believe how popular that label is around thanksgiving and christmas


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

How about "Ingredients- Sunshine, Rain and Flowers" -stolen from Jim Fischer, I think.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Great ideas! Thanks, everyone. Hoping to do my first ever extraction and bottling in about 2 weeks. (If I can get my dang computer to align the artwork properly with the labels on the printer... )

Maybe I should bottle a special "Eerie Honey" for late October? That could be fun.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I bought some labels from BetterBee that says "Pure American Honey" . That said , at the farmers market a person mentioned the label , which gave me the oppertunity to explain that most comercial store bought honey is produced has honey blended from not only Amercian Beeks but also imported honey from other countries. Great discussion . That person decided to buy my American /local Honey and went away a happy camper....Rick


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

what do you charge for honey at your market rick? i'm getting ready to start selling mine for the first time.


----------

